# Acer Aspire Laptop 5315-2153



## samcrowe (Feb 2, 2008)

I am trying to replace the keyboard on this laptop (notebook). It has a plastic front....all plastic. I have the new keyboard to install; however, I do not know how to do it. Will anyone help me with this? I have called Acer Support, but they want $2.79/minute. I have never called a paid support line. Also, they want $85.00 as a reserve set aside on my credit card. They offer no manuals for this that I can find. I will appreciate some help with this if you are able and willing. Thank you, Sam Crowe


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi samcrowe, like I always say.. Google is your friend. Try searching for 'service manual' + 'your laptop model number and brand'. You will of course have to read the manual and follow instructions from there. Some sites that will show up also sells these manuals so you can buy one too. Or you can buy from eBay. I believe they have some service manuals for sale there too.

If this is your first time to open it up... I suggest you spare a few $ and let someone do it for you if you are not willing to end up with cracked plastics or worse an expensive paper weight. But on the other hand if you are not willing to spare a few bucks for a keyboard replacement and want to do it on your own... caution is advised.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

acer service manuals-
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/acer_43.html


----------



## samcrowe (Feb 2, 2008)

I have tried the acer site as you suggested. Also, I tried googling for service manual and brand including model number. 
Neither of these two methods has worked. 

The acer service manual site does not list the 5315-2153 af far as I can tell. Googling the same information brought up a site that said was for the 5315-2135, but it turned out to be for an Acer Travelmate. 

Any other ideas? 

Thank you, 
samcrowe:wave:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This is usually the case if the model does not directly show what series it is part of. I checked ACER website and found that 5315 seem to belong to the 5310/5710 series. Try this URL:

http://www.frc-tech.com/docs/manuals/SG/acer/SG_TM5710_5310_EX5610_5210_BOOK.pdf

You can download the 28MB plus PDF file for a 5710/5310 series. Just make sure the locations for your laptop matches the ones in the manual.


----------



## compupawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Remove the battery.
You will see seven screws. 4 Black, 3 Silver.
Remove the 3 Silver Screws.

Now the top cover will come off.

Once the cover is off, keyboard can be pulled up.
There are no screws holding the keyboard down.

Mark Skelly MCSE
MTS Computers
New Port Richey, Florida


----------



## 0ldog (Mar 9, 2008)

That manual link above is broken, here is one that just worked for me.

http://www.retrevo.com/search/v2/js...6c9d397198f3e7d62cf03ba0202913b1&q=Acer+5710Z


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks 0ldog... it is indeed a broken link now... thank you for sharing yours


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have downloaded the Manual and it does not tell me how to get the large RAM compartment open on the bottom of the computer. 

I have tried taking off the screws but it still seems locked down. Does anyone have any tips.

Thanks:smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Evergreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have downloaded the Manual and it does not tell me how to get the large RAM compartment open on the bottom of the computer.
> 
> ...


were you able to remove the 4 screws? refer to the attached file. please check if it is the same base (bottom) of your laptop.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

You need to gently pry the edge up there are tabs around the edges.


----------



## JayUK7 (Apr 21, 2008)

If you need the full service guide you can get it from here:
http://manual.mania.webhop.net


----------



## ykapos (Jan 15, 2009)

hello friends, 
well i bought my Acer aspire 5315 in Europe-Greece. There is a slightly different procedure to uncover the section in front of the keyboard. As it is said we should remove the three silver screws underneath the battery - in the European model are 3 black screws. They have the enscripted code (M2.5X4). But this is not enough. I also had to unscrew the two black screws in each corner on the bottom cover underneath the side where the screen hinges are, plus the one from the left hand side right next to the Lan cable input. After that the rest is as described from the other members. Hope i was helpful.


----------

